

Is human indexed search scalable? - lpereira74
http://www.stumpedia.com

======
socratees
Looks like this is a bookmark site with a search feature. I'm not 100% sure
its scalable. Human related models unless regulated, will be prone to error,
and a lot of junk. A model like wikipedia would work because its moderated. It
also won't work for search because it will lack Freshness, and relevance.

